# Question, Help



## Chemoney (21 Apr 2005)

I was wondering if there is NO way I can become a pilot without 20/20 vision.  I was told by someone that you can't even have laser eye surgery and become one.  If not, is there something that may change in the next 8 years? I am in Grade 9, and I have my heart set on being a pilot, but i recently went to the eye doctor, and I need a very small perscription.  I am a great, wellrounded student, and I was just wondering if I have no chance now.  If I don't I'd have to change my career path, become a different kind of officer.  Help would be greatly appriciated.  :'(


----------



## mdh (21 Apr 2005)

I'm afraid you must have perfect vision for CF pilot. (And they will not accept laser correction).  There are several threads on this issue - try looking under the search mode.

cheers, mdh


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (21 Apr 2005)

Not only 20/20, but a bunch of other standards to meet, too (colour-blindness, refraction, etc.) ...


OTOH, this suggests 20/20 vision is for DEOs only (different for ROTP?): http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/pilot/Pilot_e.pdf
(see footnote under "Attitude, Aptitude, Altitude," bottom left of page 3) ... kincanucks, can you clarify? (This is old information and no longer applicable).


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (21 Apr 2005)

So how did the guy on page 4 in the pic just to the right of the "Jet Training" heading get in?    

Hint: Look at what he is wearing...


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (21 Apr 2005)

WannaBeFlyer said:
			
		

> So how did the guy on page 4 in the pic just to the right of the "Jet Training" heading get in?
> 
> Hint: Look at what he is wearing...



Once you are in your vision can deteriorate a certain amount, so there are pilots who wear glasses: also for returning pilots the standards are lower.

Nonetheless, for new Pilot applicants the vision standard is V1, _part _of which is 20/20 uncorrected.


----------



## Zoomie (23 Apr 2005)

WannaBeFlyer said:
			
		

> So how did the guy on page 4 in the pic just to the right of the "Jet Training" heading get in?



That gentleman is an NFTC civilian instructor "flying" the Harvard 2 simulator at Moose Jaw.


----------

